# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  iPhone 6+ Touch IC Repair, Avoid Camera & Sensor Issues حل مشكله التاتش ايفون 6 بلس

## mohamed73

iPhone 6+ Touch IC Repair, Avoid Camera & Sensor Issues حل مشكله التاتش ايفون 6 بلس وطريقه تفادى حدوث عيب فى الكاميرا او حساس الاضاءه اثناء عمليه الاصلاح   iPhone 6 plus touch ic repair is very easy if you do it this way, learn how to avoid camera, sensors and making customers phone died by following this technique in this video and master the touch ic repair       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

